# Mother and Daughter at Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue (goldie and daisy)



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....326328081&id=260595670716784&substory_index=0


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Info about these two with LIGRR.org-

Available Dogs

Goldie and Daisey
Age: 8 Years and 10 Years
Gender: Female and Female










Goldie and Daisey are mother and daughter 8 and 10 years old. Their owner passed away and these sweet girls are in need of a new home. They are gentle girls who have a lot of love to give.
*
Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue-*

P.O. Box 566
Plainview, NY 11803
Phone: 516-578-3803 Fax: 516-932-0017
Contact: Melanie Mayo
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]
*Website: Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue*
Territory Serviced:Long Island and metro New York areas

*Adoption Application:*

http://www.ligrr.org/binary/LIGRRAdoptionApplication.pdf


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bless them I hope someone can give them both a new home!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Info about these two with LIGRR.org-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for adding the rest of the information Sandy. I sure hope these two sweeties find a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Hoping they both find a home together! Beautiful girls!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If anyone is interested in adopting these two girls, here is Long Island GRR's contact Info.-
*
Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue*

P.O. Box 566
Plainview, NY 11803
Phone: 516-578-3803 Fax: 516-932-0017
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]
Website: Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue
*Territory Serviced:Long Island and metro New York areas*


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for bumping up Sandy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

These two senior gals are still available for adoption.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Bumping up!


----------

